# Local Halloween Events?



## Paul Melniczek

When I was a teenager, we had some local organizations which sponsored and created Halloween events. There were 2 local Jaycees that had a haunted hike, and another one with a haunted house. I got to help out with the haunted hike which was held in a forested park. Really cool, with loudspeakers blasting away some classic haunted LPs. My question is this...in your area, do any of these clubs even exist anymore, and do they sponsor Halloween events? I know of a VFW nearby that has put together a haunted barn for years, but nothing else. I'm trying to find out who else does. With the issue of insurance liability, I know this has put an end to such events, many of which raised money for charity, sadly enough.


----------



## 22606

I really can't think of any offhand. My cousin's high school used to do a haunt, but that ceased years ago. A Jaycee group did one, but I don't think that they continued it, either. Most of the main ones are larger cider mills or set up in parking lots, trade centers, etc.


----------



## Paul Melniczek

That's too bad, but sounds all-too familiar these days. Very unfortunate.


----------



## 22606

Some of the smaller organizations make more effort, in my opinion. One haunt that I really enjoyed was a ride-thru, similar to those cheesy, carnival haunted houses, but it was truly well done. The attraction was set up at an Elks Club and utilized holograms/projections, which made it _very_ different than any other. This was _many_ years ago, and I have never seen one like it since, which is unfortunate.


----------



## Minshe

Haunted Castle and Black Forest-- Fort Wayne, IN put on by the Boy Scouts--it is still going strong. It was excellent, but it has been years since I was there and they are in a new building--specifically built to be a haunt.

http://www.hauntedcastle.com/index.html It still gets really good reviews, but it's website is not so exciting...


----------



## Terror Tom

We have a pumpkin decorating contest here called "Night of a Thousand Jacks". I didn't even get a chance to check it out this year or even participate . I know, shame on me... I was too busy concentrating on my haunt. Definitely have to make the effort this year.


----------



## Deadview

As for local haunts, here in Jax., we have one that is known as one of the best around. The "Florida Theater" has been known for activity for years, Built in the early 1900's after the huge fire Jacksonville had in 1901, people have reported strange oddities that have them questioning what is going on inside the place. Maybe they should have a "sleep over" inside just to see what could or might happen.............HUUUMMMMM!


----------



## stormygirl84

Happily, I live very close to Busch Gardens, Williamsburg, which of course hosts Howl-O-Scream every year. Unhappily, my husband and I haven't really been able to afford season passes to BG for a couple of years now, and a single-day pass is RIDICULOUSLY expensive nowadays. (Seriously. $67.00 - EACH! For ONE DAY!) So we haven't gone to Howl-O-Scream in a long time. That makes me really sad.

Even more locally, the nature park right here in town has a haunted trail on the weekends, and that's always pretty fun. Oh, and the paintball place in town does a haunt, too. Never been to that one, though. But for now that's all I can think of... Hmm, maybe I should look it up now!


----------



## Paul Melniczek

Anything brewing in your locale? I want to bring this thread up again closer to the fall.


----------



## DarkManDustin

In Huntsville, AL, we have 3 big haunts, Field of Screams in Brownsboro, put on by THE MAIZE, Disturbia in Huntsville, advertised on Rotting Flesh Radio, put on by Shane Dobbs, and The Haunted Gin in Meridianville. The local botanical garden does a scarecrow trail. They usually have some movie characters, like Jack Sparrow. Sci-Quest, a science museum does an exhibit called Spooktacular science. Huntsville Young Professionals does a party, we have the Huntsville Ghost Walk. Likemost towns, we have plays, movies, parties, ghost stories, etc. You can search these online. I may cover these in my podcast.


----------



## Lurkinginthedark

I am fortunate that i live within 25/30 minutes of some of the best Halloween events/ haunts ever. In march we have the transworld halloween & haunted attractions tradeshow. We have world famous "the darkness". "creepyworld" & the lemp brewery. For a genuine haunt experience we have the famous Mcpike mansion and then for my small town outside st.louis (metro area) i do my haunt , lurking in the dark.


----------



## Paul Melniczek

Cool stuff going on. Nice.


----------



## hallorenescene

i live in a small iowa town, and the lions put on a haunt here. they have been doing it for about 25 years. the proceeds go to up keep the man made lake, camp site, and butterfly gardens. they usually have a wait for about 2 hours because there are so many going through.


----------



## The Auditor

The local rescue and fire squads put on a haunt and festival...that ended the Halloween I moved here. =-/ Seriously, what's up with that? But some of those folks got the event at the church going - it isn't a haunt, but it's still a fun Halloween party.


----------



## dpolking

Terror on Tillson Street in Romeo Michigan...the whole neighborhood goes all out.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/HalloweenOnTillsonStreet/


----------



## Paul Melniczek

Anything brewing at the local level?


----------



## theworstwitch

Here's one of our Lions Clubs' haunts.

http://www.hamellionshauntedacres.com/


----------



## theworstwitch

And here is another put on by the historical society

http://lakeminnetonkamag.com/article/excelsior-halloween/excelsior-booseum-and-ghost-trolley-returns


----------



## HauntedHorror

I live in Chicago and there are tons of Halloween events around here. We have the Chicago Halloween parade plus a lot of haunted houses, and little festivals/events for kids in the park districts in the city. In the suburbs and surrounding towns there are several Jaycees and Lions club run haunted houses I know of, plus many other haunted houses put on by park districts, churches, theaters, and many that are not run by any organizations but are just their own entities. There are also corn mazes, hayrides, festivals, parties and other types of events in the area as well as city-sponsored events...

There are websites just for Illinois Halloween events, for example one is called Haunted Illinois (http://www.hauntedillinois.com/) maybe they have something like this website for your area?


----------



## moony_1

Up here in fort mcmurray Alberta we have a haunte and a "junior boo" put on by the boys and girls club.never been to the adult one (sitters are expensive here...and it's never worked out for us...hopefully this year we'll do a dinner/haunt date night!) we do however take our boys to the junior boo (face painting, costume contest, Halloween themed carnival games, and a mini maze for little ones  
Every year we make the long drive south (5.5 hours) to a fall/Halloween festival at a farm near my folks house as well  scare crow making, pumpkin patch, hayrides, an "enchanted forest" walk, games, petting zoo, market veggies, and food/drinks!


----------



## Paul Melniczek

Good time of the year to bump this thread.


----------



## Yoohaloo

I'm in South West London (UK).

We have a Halloween week at the local Theme Park (Chessington world of Adventures) http://www.themeparks-uk.com/chessi...events/chessington-halloween-hocus-pocus.html

A local Park also has a week of Halloween activity http://www.painshill.co.uk/halloween-adventure/

And all sorts of other bits going on in London http://www.timeout.com/london/feature/593/halloween-in-london


----------



## Deadview

Just down the road in St. Augustine there is a place called "Warehouse 31". Kids flock there along with adults. I took my daughter there last year. Scared the hell out of her.


----------



## Lumpy

I am a member of a local Eagles club. Within this club there is a group of motorcycle enthusiasts, The Davison Eagle Riders. The Eagle Riders put on a haunted trail through our woods last year which people enjoyed but we didnt get a lot of traffic. We will be back bigger and better this year and we plan on much better advertising. It will be lots of fun again.


----------



## hallorenescene

everyones sounds fun. would love to be able to visit a few


----------



## Paul Melniczek

As good a time as any to post your local haunts. For me there is Shocktoberfest, Field of Screams, and the Barn of Terror/Trail of Terror. Been to the former a few times and it's pretty good. Supposed to be nationally acclaimed but I think a lot of them say that.


----------



## The Real Joker

Some of these sound pretty good. 
I remember going to local haunts and hayrides growing up in the mid-west, but
not much going on around here, except for a few local haunts,
but are both overpriced, and from what I hear aren't worth the money.

The only haunt we attended this year was "The House of Horrors" theme park in Doral, FL.
Which is about 30 minutes from where I live. Very scary haunted house and about 2 dozen or so rides.
Well worth the money, IMHO. ($20)


----------



## DexterSinister

I'm sure there are several around the Seattle area, but I'm not very familiar with them. However, there is a neighborhood near us that puts on a sort of Halloween TOT trail from 4-6 for the younger set. It's in and around a wooded park with paths, streams, and bridges. The local community council organizes it and gets candy donations from local merchants. Neighbors dress up and set up scenes in different areas. It's a really neat introduction to TOT for the toddler/preschool set. I've thought about taking my magic mirror on the road to do that one. I'd need a quiet generator, though.


----------



## lizzyborden

My husband treated me with a trip to Trans Allegheny Lunatic Asylum for my birthday. This years haunt was called Delirium and was pretty cool. We've been planning to go for a few years as it's only 25 miles away and a few blocks from my husband's work.


----------



## IowaGuy

In my hometown (Lawrence, KS) there was just a family pumpkin patch event and maybe one of the high school threw a haunted house of which I was a horrible addition once.

My town now (Ames, IA) does the Haunted Forest and a decent amount of family-oriented events. I'll be attending the Pub Crawl this Saturday. Its the adult dress-up on the towns main bar strip. Starts at 7pm through 10. Goal is to start at one end and have a drink at each bar as you make your way down, more than 7 bars but only requires 7 drinks to possibly win a shirt or other prizes. Can you now understand why its called the Pub "Crawl"?


----------



## snigglez

Of course Knotts Scary Farm, FreightFest at Magic Mountain, DisneyLand has different events, Universal Studios Halloween Horror Nights those are all local to me... But when it comes to the smaller events our city puts on a carnival on the City Lawn where kids can dress up and they have costume contest games for candy even a dance club for the teens raffles for prizes, rides from 5:00-8:30pm and before you leave every boy girl under the age of 18 are able to get a free raffle ticket for a bike one for the boys and one for the girls the trick raffle is at 9:00 pm they make the call to your house if you are the winner, you have to be there to win the bike. I think it's a way to get the kids off the streets early especially when Halloween is on a Friday or Saturday. They have been doing this for at least 26 years

When the kids were really small I use to take them but there are so many people there it just got to crowded and you are waiting forever in line for a ride or a game n stuff... What I have noticed I get good crowds at my display then it dies down then it will get crowded again after 8:30 I know the carnival is over hehehehehe


----------



## Trigger Treat

Here in Lafayette, Louisiana the first annual Zombie Walk is happening tomorrow. I'm looking forward to it! Also, the science museum in Lafayette has been hosting their very own haunted house called the "Museum of Fear".
A pretty short drive from here in Baton Rouge, we have a haunt called "The 13th Gate" which is said to be one of the best haunted houses in America.


----------



## The Auditor

Richmond, VA has Goblins and Gourds this Sunday (if Sandy doesn't shut it down). Geared towards kids to be sure...I'll be there going all Ray Villafane on some pumpkins, so if you stop by, say "Hi"


----------



## Paul Melniczek

What's going on locally? Events and attractions should be starting up.


----------



## Paul Melniczek

Now is the time to post your local events!


----------



## Deadview

Already have !


----------

